# Curbside find - ampeg v4



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

My dad left my apartment today and showed up 3 minutes later with this beast!!! AMPEG V4 cab! A neighbour was giving it away across street! Apparently they didn't want to sell?? *ignore the Ug-oh peavey head*





























Clearly it's gotten some good use. Gotta love that dirty grill
The speaker jack on the back appears to have been modified as the original had an female xlr jack.
Ripped it open and I was able to date the speakers to 1974. As you can see, speaker code is 67 - Eminence.
You can also see that two of the speakers have small tears and have been repaired. From the research I have done, these cabs don't have the highest watt rating. Regardless, it's an awesome vintage piece for free!! woah! Anyone tried these cabs?


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

IMO, these are excellent cabs, on par with the best and most expensive 4x12 cabs being built today.
Some folks like those old Eminence speakers, some don't. They're fine IMO.
All you need now is a nice old B-25, V-3, V-2 or V-4 head to sit on that thing.
God bless people who don't have a clue - they are the bargain-hunter's best friend.
Mine these days:


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm super jealous! Those are the best cabs! I don't have a 4x12, but if I was to get one, that's what I'd search for. Apparently these were Ken Fischer's preferred cabs...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats on a great find. Good stuff happens.


----------



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

Hammertone said:


> IMO, these are excellent cabs, on par with the best and most expensive 4x12 cabs being built today.
> Some folks like those old Eminence speakers, some don't. They're fine IMO.
> All you need now is a nice old B-25, V-3, V-2 or V-4 head to sit on that thing.
> God bless people who don't have a clue - they are the bargain-hunter's best friend.


It is true...sometimes you just get lucky. Those cabs are in much better condition than mine, its a great looking stack! Any recommendations on speaker choices? Also, do you use your stack for bass or guitar? I've heard V4s sound decent with either. 

Currently I am using a Marshall 4x12(G12T-75s) with a JCM 800 because they came as a package deal. They actually sound really good together, I tried a bunch of cabs with the head and it seems to sound the best. The ripped cones in the V4 are definitely noticeable to my hear when I play it, kinda like a flapping sound. Never heard broken guitar speakers before...Considering that, it has some good bass response and actually has insulation in the back as you can see from the pics. Really just wondering what I should replace the ripped speakers with. I'm thinking if I do I am going to be in the market for 4 new speakers?



bcmatt said:


> I'm super jealous! Those are the best cabs! I don't have a 4x12, but if I was to get one, that's what I'd search for. Apparently these were Ken Fischer's preferred cabs...


Keep your eyes peeled. Oddly enough I have found tons of stuff on curbs through my years...sometimes you strike gold


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

cdayo said:


> It is true...sometimes you just get lucky. Those cabs are in much better condition than mine, its a great looking stack! Any recommendations on speaker choices? Also, do you use your stack for bass or guitar? I've heard V4s sound decent with either.
> 
> Currently I am using a Marshall 4x12(G12T-75s) with a JCM 800 because they came as a package deal. They actually sound really good together, I tried a bunch of cabs with the head and it seems to sound the best. The ripped cones in the V4 are definitely noticeable to my hear when I play it, kinda like a flapping sound. Never heard broken guitar speakers before...Considering that, it has some good bass response and actually has insulation in the back as you can see from the pics. Really just wondering what I should replace the ripped speakers with. I'm thinking if I do I am going to be in the market for 4 new speakers?
> 
> ...



you must live on the west end where all the money is then, i dam sure don't see anything like that here in scarberia. good for you, man! free gear is awesome.


----------



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> you must live on the west end where all the money is then, i dam sure don't see anything like that here in scarberia.


Funny, I am from the west end. But my apartment is at Danforth/coxwell....to us etobicokians that might as well be scarborough!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice grab!


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I think all the cool/cheap used gear remains in Ontario. 

As far as speakers go, I can't recommend highly enough the new G12M-65 Creamback. That thing can't sound bad with any amp it would seem. And it really makes most amps really shine. Very creamy and musical and sweet with a nice solid/balanced low end. Smooth and full with no harshness. It's one of two speakers I've tried that can make my JCM800 pleasant and not harsh. The other is the WGS ET-65; but the creamback sounds creamier/sweeter with more character.
It would be similar to the Scumback M75(?) or whatever their pre-rola greenback clones are. That would be another great suggestion.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, what a great find!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

cdayo said:


> Any recommendations on speaker choices? Also, do you use your stack for bass or guitar? I've heard V4s sound decent with either. …[ ]...
> …[ ]...Really just wondering what I should replace the ripped speakers with. I'm thinking if I do I am going to be in the market for 4 new speakers?…[ ]...


No need. Keep it stock and just get the ripped ones reconed.


----------



## Jamrod (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, nice score. Thanks dad!
All I ever find at curbside is... garbage.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Back in the day as they say, I ran a V4 head w/ 2 of these cabs. Great sounding cabs imo. Excellent score!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow that is awesome!! congratulations

Ken Fisher did work at Ampeg, so he'd be familiar with how those were built


----------

